# First Bean Order - Please help to exite me!



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I am ready to place my first order for fresh beans. I will be using either the V60 or french press method and a porplex or one of the 2 Hario grinders - all the equipment arrived today including an aeropress but I consider that a more difficult method than V60/FP so I will leave it for later.

I need help on the following:

1) Which method should i start with: V60 or FP? I would like to experiment only with one, improve and try to perfect my method and then move to the other. I have a VIP kettle and also the Buono needed for the V60. I also have a two Hario scales so that I do this properly.

2) Which beans from hasbean or square mile would you suggest? I chose these 2 roasters because they offer international delivery as part of their checkout process and no emails need to be sent on this.

3) From everything I have heard it might be best to order 1-2kg of the same beans and not various samplers so that I keep something consistent and experiment with time, weight and the other variables. I have no idea if I like light or dark beans or which taste, I just need something with heat smell and big taste that will wow me and push me more into this journey.

4) My coffee journey will depend on this so if I notice the huge difference I will start making plans about getting an espresso machine and electric grinder. So please help me choose wisely.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cant go wrong with the v60, google v60 brewing and watch some vids, get scales and a stopwatch.

I would buy small amounts of beans, 250g then find a roaster you like, i use rave coz i like the darker roasts, but also roast my own.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

V60 will bring the best out of the bean in respect of flavour clarity but it takes a bit of practise to get right. Recommending beans is difficult as it depends on personal preference but I would suggest going for some citrusy offerings as it will help your refine your V60 technique to be able to bring out these notes in the coffee. Would recommend buying single packs rather than kilos of the same bean so you can check out what's available out there. Finally, keep notes of each brew - bean used, dose etc and what you thought about the taste. Better than relying on memory.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd recommend HasBean, their beans work very well for brewed and they are a bit cheaper than SqM (try them next time when you have started learning!).

HasBean have a v60 brew guide on their website - watch it and try to follow it.

Look at the tasting notes on the beans available and pick what sounds nice to you! Thats part of the fun.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh and if you share what country you are in we might be able to advise of a closer roaster!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Aaron,

I am based in Nicosia, Cyprus. I have only found one roaster here so far but because it is a small country I would like to compare it with some of the "best" in he UK. I was very surprised to have conversations here with the Illy and Hausbrandt distributors who insisted 1) the illy method in the can preserves their bean with no loss 2) the Hausbrandt guy insisting that his 3 month old beans are still fresh and better than anything freshly roasted from the UK...Anyway I am not somebody that believes what they tell me so I am insisting to trust the real coffee "connoisseurs" here and also try everything myself.

So I will order from Hasbean. Should i get the filter starter pack (5 x different coffees) and maybe 2 x 250g of decaf beans or should I go for 2 x 250g of my choice of beans 2 x 250g of decaf. I though of concentrating only on specific beans so that I play with the other parameters like technique, weight and timing.

P.S. What about V60 vs FP as the first method to taste real coffee? Which of the two?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely V60. Why are you thinking of getting some decaf?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Technique and parameters won't vary hugely from bean to bean. Read the excellent detailed cupping notes roasters like HasBean provide. For example, the Ethiopian Kebel Kercha Guji gives off a wonderful powerful sweet aroma of strawberry/blueberry muffin. If you can hit these tasting notes when you brew V60 you will have cracked it. I'm enjoying citrusy flavour profiles at the moment over chocolate/dark fruit note so base my orders for fresh bean orders accordingly.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Definitely V60. Why are you thinking of getting some decaf?


For after dinner drinking, sometimes if I am not tired (or my girlfriend) a strong coffee might affect our sleep - I am not 100% convinced about this. I have only read about the 4 decaf methods and nothing else so far - what are the disadvantages, do you think it is not worth it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Never tried decaf so can't advise, sorry.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok, I have just ordered the filter starter pack and a couple of decaf bean bags also.

The filter starter pack consists of the following:

There are 5 * 250g packs in total...



Phil Ter Filter Blend


Bolivia Finca Bolinda Dona Magdelena Choque Caturra Washed


Ethiopia Kebel Kercha Guji Natural


Bolivia Finca Canton Uyuense Teodocio Mamani Washed Typica


Brazil Fazenda Inglaterra Acaia Pulped Natural


I hope I will manage to extra the flavours of one of the above using the V60 and start understanding what you guys talk about!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

When making coffee with V60, you're trying to balance achieving good flavour clarity and subtle citrussy aromas e.g. the Ethiopian Kebel with body - how the coffee feels in the mouth, i.e. weak as opposed to strong. If your brew leans towards body at the expense of flavour clarity, you will need to coarse your grind to bring the coffee strength down. As for dose, use a ratio of 1:17 which equates to 30grms to 500ml. Brew time for 500ml in should not exceed 4 mins.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

oh cool, I've always been fascinated by that old abandoned Nicosia airport!

here is a roaster in Denmark

http://coffeecollective.dk/

and here are 2 in Sweden

http://www.dropcoffee.com/

http://koppi.se/

I only know them by name, I have never tried their coffee. Might be cheaper postage for you which is why I put it out there


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I drink a bit of decaf late at night and can't imagine it would taste great in pourover.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Still waiting for my beans, I am long way for you guys...

I was wondering if the beans from hasbean come into "storage" bags, i.e with one way valve and resealable?

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/ancillaries/products/gold-250g-resealable-coffee-bags

If not then I really have to find a good way to store the 2kg of beans I ordered...


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

charris said:


> Still waiting for my beans, I am long way for you guys...
> 
> I was wondering if the beans from hasbean come into "storage" bags, i.e with one way valve and resealable?
> 
> ...


Yes they come in two way resealable valve bags


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

the HasBean bags are great for storage, just stick them in a cool dark cupboard. They're resealable too.


----------

